# Weaird Dream



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok i had a dream last night, i went to pick up some mice, had to drive through a huge field and couldnt see where i was going, got to the house and the person brought out a sandwige box with 4 mice (no air holes) so i drove off with the mice and went to KFC but they were closed. Then i was back at the mouse persons house but the mice were in a pizza box and there were around 3 weeks old and over 30 of them! i was trying to pick out 3 spersific mice but all the others were climbing out the box and there were cats watching. i put the box on the floor and went to the bathroom and came back to an empty box and mice all over the place. I was rushing about trying to get them back in the pizza box befor the home woner came back, then i woke up.

Strange strange dream. :?


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

wow that is a strange dream....you've got mice on the brain lol


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

:lol: :lol: Love it!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

oh wow, that is a strange dream


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hmm i had a simalar dream last night.... only about guinea pigs there sharted with 3 that bred more very very fast then they all turned into croc's and where housed in a area like a zoo pen.... really messed me up. Plus anyone who knows me knows i very dont like guinea pigs they creep me out.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

lol, glad im not the olny crazy dreamer


----------

